# SKK Forms



## 14 Kempo (Jun 5, 2007)

Someone asked for this, so here it is. I do know that there was a thread discussing bunkai of SKK forms ... if this is to be considered a repost and the other thread would be a better place for this, then let's revive it.

In this thread, let's discuss portions of forms. I believe most of us will have the same pinans and katas. Other forms may vary. And understand that there may be spelling variations on these. Where I came from, here is the list of forms.

Pinan 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5
Kata 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6
Stature of the Crane
Two Man Fist Set - Northern and Southern
Eagle I
Dragon Kicks (Eagle II)
Hansuki
Circle Tiger
Swift Tiger
Ningles - Northern and Southern
Invincible Wall
Southern Tiger
Northern Tiger
Sho Tung Kwa
Buddha Fist
Lost Leopard
Five Dragons Facing the Four Winds
Branches of the Fallen Pine (White Crane)
Golden Rooster
1000 Buddhas
Dragon
Tiger
Snake

Hope I didn't miss any ...


----------



## Jdokan (Jun 12, 2007)

Identification of a form:

Getting past the salutation: first move: facing 12:00 covering hands CCW L/sword block, L/ball kick, lunge forward double tiget claws L/face & R/groin, attack 3:00 with same attack switch hands, attack 9:00 same attack switch hands, attack 6:00 stepping back into aL/foot rear twist stance r/tiger claw the groin, step away towards the 12:00 positon tearing off the groin.........Sound familiar...

This was my last form learned at Godan....We called it Circle of the Tiger or Circling Tiger......It is nothing like other forms I've seen with the same name...
Input???


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 12, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> Identification of a form:
> 
> Getting past the salutation: first move: facing 12:00 covering hands CCW L/sword block, L/ball kick, lunge forward double tiget claws L/face & R/groin, attack 3:00 with same attack switch hands, attack 9:00 same attack switch hands, attack 6:00 stepping back into aL/foot rear twist stance r/tiger claw the groin, step away towards the 12:00 positon tearing off the groin.........Sound familiar...
> 
> ...


 
Certainly doesn't sound familiar to me. The USSD version of 'Circle of the Tiger' is not as you stated, so I would tend to think the name may have been 'Circling Tiger'. Circle of the Tiger's first movements, following salutation, moves towards 1030 and 0130.

Sorry, anyone else?


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jun 16, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> Identification of a form:
> 
> Getting past the salutation: first move: facing 12:00 covering hands CCW L/sword block, L/ball kick, lunge forward double tiget claws L/face & R/groin, attack 3:00 with same attack switch hands, attack 9:00 same attack switch hands, attack 6:00 stepping back into aL/foot rear twist stance r/tiger claw the groin, step away towards the 12:00 positon tearing off the groin.........Sound familiar...
> 
> ...



It doesn't sound like anything I've ever had.  Circle of the Tiger is a form from Nick Cerio and isn't in the original Shaolin Kempo curriculum.  If you have Circle of the Tiger, it would be the version on youtube.  This kid does a good version


----------



## Jdokan (Jun 17, 2007)

MeatWad2 said:


> It doesn't sound like anything I've ever had. Circle of the Tiger is a form from Nick Cerio and isn't in the original Shaolin Kempo curriculum. If you have Circle of the Tiger, it would be the version on youtube. This kid does a good version


 
I've seen this form, not like what I do....I'll get it video'd and post on YouTube.  Maybe somebody will recognize it...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 17, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> I've seen this form, not like what I do....I'll get it video'd and post on YouTube. Maybe somebody will recognize it...


 
Yes, that will be good. Maybe it's just the written description that is throwing us off ... maybe we really haven't seen it. Yet to be seen.


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> I've seen this form, not like what I do....I'll get it video'd and post on YouTube. Maybe somebody will recognize it...


 
Got a video of this form yet?  Would be interested in seeing it...


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 10, 2007)

MeatWad2 said:


> Got a video of this form yet? Would be interested in seeing it...


My plan is sometime within the next 2 weeks....Once I do I'll copy the link here....


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jul 10, 2007)

That would be nice...


----------

